# where are my DVD burners??

## canabix67

Hi all,

I've got some trouble getting my DVDs to work....

For some reason they don't seem to exist...

However:

```
ew-host fabrice # dmesg | grep DVD

[    1.775219] hdb: RICOH DVD+RW MP5125, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    2.932225] hdd: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22NP20, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
```

but:

```
new-host fabrice # mount /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom/

mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
```

Even though:

```
new-host fabrice # cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdc1               /home           reiserfs        noatime         0 2

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/dvd        udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Just in case:

```
new-host fabrice # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="qt4 qt3 symlink X svg mysql opengl webkit mmx sse2 hal -gnome dvd dvdr cdr"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="fr en"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay/"
```

I'm really stuck here... Any help would really be appreciated...

----------

## CrankyPenguin

That is if you look in Dev the nodes have been created yes?  And done so with the same major/minor?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

canabix67,

Its probably time you migrated to the new PATA drivers under SCSI and SATA.

Please post your lspci output

----------

## canabix67

Taht is the problem...

No /dev/hdd for some reason...

```
new-host fabrice # cd /dev/

Display all 187 possibilities? (y or n)

.udev/              hdc1                md/                 ram12               sequencer           tty17               tty34               tty51               ttyS2               vcs2

autofs              hidraw0             md0                 ram13               sequencer2          tty18               tty35               tty52               ttyS3               vcs3

block/              hidraw1             mem                 ram14               sg0                 tty19               tty36               tty53               urandom             vcs4

bsg/                hpet                network_latency     ram15               shm/                tty2                tty37               tty54               usbdev1.1_ep00      vcs5

bus/                initctl             network_throughput  ram2                snapshot            tty20               tty38               tty55               usbdev1.1_ep81      vcs6

char/               input/              null                ram3                snd/                tty21               tty39               tty56               usbdev1.2_ep00      vcs7

console             kmem                nvidia0             ram4                stderr              tty22               tty4                tty57               usbdev1.2_ep81      vcsa

core                kmsg                nvidiactl           ram5                stdin               tty23               tty40               tty58               usbdev1.2_ep82      vcsa1

cpu/                log                 nvram               ram6                stdout              tty24               tty41               tty59               usbdev1.3_ep00      vcsa12

cpu_dma_latency     loop/               oldmem              ram7                tty                 tty25               tty42               tty6                usbdev1.3_ep02      vcsa2

device-mapper       loop0               pktcdvd/            ram8                tty0                tty26               tty43               tty60               usbdev1.3_ep81      vcsa3

disk/               loop1               port                ram9                tty1                tty27               tty44               tty61               usbdev2.1_ep00      vcsa4

fd/                 loop2               ppp                 random              tty10               tty28               tty45               tty62               usbdev2.1_ep81      vcsa5

full                loop3               ptmx                rd/                 tty11               tty29               tty46               tty63               usbmon0             vcsa6

hda                 loop4               pts/                root                tty12               tty3                tty47               tty7                usbmon1             vcsa7

hda1                loop5               ram0                rtc                 tty13               tty30               tty48               tty8                usbmon2             zero

hda2                loop6               ram1                rtc0                tty14               tty31               tty49               tty9                vcs

hda3                loop7               ram10               sda                 tty15               tty32               tty5                ttyS0               vcs1

hdc                 mapper/             ram11               sda1                tty16               tty33               tty50               ttyS1               vcs12
```

----------

## canabix67

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> canabix67,
> 
> Its probably time you migrated to the new PATA drivers under SCSI and SATA.
> 
> Please post your lspci output

 

Your  wish is my comand:

```
new-host fabrice # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 [IGD4-1P] System Controller (rev 13)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 [IGD4-1P] AGP Bridge

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)

00:07.4 SMBus: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)

00:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 06)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

00:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

00:0b.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
```

I've activated via chipset in the kernel btw

----------

## NeddySeagoon

canabix67,

Before we migrate you to the new PATA drivers, check that your kernel has 

```
<*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (NEW)
```

 seleted.

Its on the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support menu.  Without that option, your optical drives will not be detected.

----------

## CrankyPenguin

Assuming Neddy Seagoon's answer is not conflating with this does your dmesg say anything about an attempt to make the device node?  If udev is failing to make the node then it might be the case that an error is arising in your dmesg to that effect.  You might investigate that, and consider whether udev has verbose debugging, not familiar with it so not sure.

If you go to the trouble of building a kernel I suggest, just for kicks, enabling the Driver Core verbose debug messages CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER as that may shed some light on things.

----------

## canabix67

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> canabix67,
> 
> Before we migrate you to the new PATA drivers, check that your kernel has 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

NeddySeagoon, OMG I'm feeling so stupid... I missed that.... :/

Anyways... activated now.... building at the mo.

will keep you poeted in a little while... guess I'll have to reboot? Or is there a trick I would not know about?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

canabix67,

If you made that option a module, you could load it with modprobe, no reboot required.

If you did as I suggested, you will need to reboot as its in your kernel file, not a loadable module.

----------

## canabix67

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> canabix67,
> 
> If you made that option a module, you could load it with modprobe, no reboot required.
> 
> If you did as I suggested, you will need to reboot as its in your kernel file, not a loadable module.

 

That's exactly what I thought...

Anyhow, I have to thank you for your help as this was the problem.... That must be like my 20st install.... and that never happened to me before....

I guess I overlooked my kernel config... Oh well overconfidence....  :Surprised: )

----------

